# Sharjah driving license



## Abumusa (Jan 29, 2013)

Good day,
I moved to ksa from sharjah and have exchanged my sharjah driving license for car and motorbike with saudi driving license. Can anybody let me know how can i get it back from sharjah. Right now i m having both UAE and saudi residency.
Any help and information shall by highly apriciated.
Thanks


----------

